# NSFA Critique Desired: Glamour & Nude Photo Samples (1/2)



## DanHostettler

..and here we go with some samples first of my work.
Any critic is very welcome - thanks for sharing with me!

all the best for 2010 - cheers, dan








Dan Hostettler: Pavla








Dan Hostettler: Radka








Dan Hostettler: Kyla Cole








Dan Hostettler: Marketa Belonoha​


----------



## bennielou

Again, all are wonderful.  I really like these.  The light is great.  The post is great.  The comp is great.  Really well done!


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr

These are all FANTASTIC!!! The only thing is about the 3rd one is that I would've liked to the outline of the right shoulder and it seems some of the hair might of got a little too blown out.  GREAT WORK!


----------

